

JQuery.Gantt - gourneau
http://taitems.tumblr.com/post/14143450461/ive-just-pushed-some-pretty-hefty-changes-to-the

======
latchkey
This is really really nice.

Some suggestions:

#1. Switch to CoffeeScript. It will cut the size of the code down considerably
and given that it is such a massive file, it would really help readability.

#2. Don't embed so much html into the code. That'll also cut down code and
make things easier to read. I suggest something like Handlebars to render
things. Yes, another dependency, but a good one.

#3. Do you really need the 'please wait' to render things? It is somewhat
jarring when clicking around quickly. If anything, just switch the thing you
clicked on into a spinner or display a small spinner somewhere.

#4. A lot of the date math that is going on could probably be done more easily
by using momentjs. Again, another dependency, but will save you code in the
long run.

#5. Grey out buttons which cannot be clicked further? Like the + and -
buttons.

#6. Maybe consider integrating or building on top of the Timeline project?
<http://www.simile-widgets.org/timeline/>

Cheers.

~~~
taitems
In regards to momentjs and timeline, the reason I chose to develop with
jQuery.Gantt was because of its lack of dependencies. I tried jQuery.GanttView
and that required Date.js, which got torn to shreds earlier on Hacker News for
its poor handling of varying syntaxes.

~~~
latchkey
momentjs is actually a pretty decent library. I agree, Date.js is pretty bad.

------
kennywinker
Serious question that sounds like a sarcastic quip: does anyone actually use
Gantt charts, or are they one of those things people say they need and then
ignore forever once the programmer has put them in?

I'm seriously curious. They seem so useful, and then whenever I've had an app
that had them in it, I never used it. Wondering if that's just me. :)

~~~
dpapathanasiou
That's one reason I've developed TeamWork.io <http://teamwork.io/>

While gantts have their place, for most projects they do not add a lot of
value.

~~~
paperwork
I get a 403 error: Forbidden

You don't have permission to access / on this server.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Which url gave you that?

------
bchjam
every time I see gantt charts, I think of Tufte's long forum thread discussing
them and project management graphics in general. I also noticed it hadn't been
posted to HN before, so I did.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3346114>

and the original

[http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0...](http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=000076)

------
meric
The Months at the top stay in the middle no matter how far you scroll, as long
as some days of the month is visible. I'd rather it try to stay around the
15th (or whatever day is middle of the month), and if the 15th is not visible,
just have the name of the month at the side of the chart. This way the month
would be a quick summary indicator of how much of the month is currently
visible on the chart, because right now you have to look both at the day and
the month.

------
rjd
Thanks so much for this. I have been working on a time management tool, and
I'll probably use this as a top down view option.

------
TamDenholm
This is very nice, a good jquery gantt chart library is one i've been looking
out for quite a while. My favourite charting library is highcharts and i
really wished they did a gantt chart, so this is an excellent alternative.

------
exogen
It looks very nice. UX issue: I was confused that the slider widget scrolled
the timeline. It doesn't look like a scroller and uses a widget that typically
zooms (in most Mac apps) or increases/decreases some value.

~~~
taitems
The overall design and UX is mostly unchanged, and frankly still a bit
lacking. Hopefully if the original author of the plugin (prior to my changes)
accepts this pull request then hopefully he will be open to some UX changes.

